# What do you think?....



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Yes or no for snow totals Sunday.

...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 10 PM SATURDAY TO 7 AM EST MONDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN BUFFALO HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM WARNING...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 10 PM SATURDAY TO 7 AM EST MONDAY. THE WINTER STORM WATCH IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT.

SNOWFALL WILL BEGIN SATURDAY EVENING OVER THE SOUTHWESTERN CORNER OF NEW YORK AND SPREAD RAPIDLY NORTHEAST ACROSS THE REST OF THE REGION OVERNIGHT. BY SUNDAY MORNING 3 TO 6 INCHES OF SNOW IS LIKELY ACROSS THE REGION.

DURING SUNDAY SNOW WILL CONTINUE AND BECOME HEAVY AT TIMES. BY SUNDAY NIGHT TOTAL SNOWFALL ACCUMULATIONS FOR MOST FOR THE AREA COULD RANGE BETWEEN 16 AND 20 INCHES.

OVER THE SOUTHERN TIER SNOW WILL MIX WITH SLEET FOR SEVERAL HOURS LATE SUNDAY MORNING AND EARLY SUNDAY AFTERNOON. THIS WILL KEEP TOTAL SNOWFALL DOWN TO 8 TO 14 INCH


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I hope so Grandview. We are expecting 8-12 or so down here below Lake Erie. Even if it dumps 6", I will be happy. Did you get any snow on Thursday??


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

I hope we dont get that much, but the local weather stations said 4-7 here thur but we got 6-8. I guess he wasnt that far off. I dont know how the guys that have more than 3 commercial accounts keep up. I guess I should keep open lanes then go back to clean up later. Have fun sunday.


----------



## karol (Sep 23, 2004)

*snow*



grandview;456405 said:


> Yes or no for snow totals Sunday.
> 
> ...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 10 PM SATURDAY TO 7 AM EST MONDAY...
> 
> ...


I'm not worried. I bought 10 cans of fluid film. Sprayed my plow. tymusic


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

karol;456443 said:


> I'm not worried. I bought 10 cans of fluid film. Sprayed my plow. tymusic


Maybe I should spray my plows then or better yet just bring the FF tanker in and prewet the entire parking lot and maybe the snow will just slide off. Back on topic I hope we get hammered with snow. Let the skies open and dump upon us that lovely white gold.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Calling for 6-8 here too. I'm convinced its going to rain or evaporate before it hits the ground.(vertago) See the air will never saturate here and make snow. Haven't droped the blade since last season. 

I hope theat they get this one right. The forcasters are 1:8 heading into this one.

DAFF


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

Ready for the storm here, trucks ready, sleds ready(snowmobile) and i am ready


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

to many mix reports down here i've heard some nice amounts of 8-12 and some not so good 3-6 either way i think it going to be a good mix bag event for North east and center pa unless something different happens. the reposrt keep changing maybe tomorrow qwill be better ?


----------



## big bird (Nov 12, 2007)

i think we a going to get a but load please oooooo please come on payuppayupxysport


----------



## Little Jon (Nov 3, 2007)

They keep flashing tthe warning across the screen, its getting us all amped up big time:bluebouncpayupwesport. They better not be wrong this time.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Coming this way.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

This one shows more white.

It is just now starting to hit the ground here.

To bad we are only getting a corner of this one.:crying:


----------



## Little Jon (Nov 3, 2007)

Its right on our doorstep boys!:redbounce:bluebounc


----------



## karol (Sep 23, 2004)

*snow*

wesport


JD Dave;456454 said:


> Maybe I should spray my plows then or better yet just bring the FF tanker in and prewet the entire parking lot and maybe the snow will just slide off. Back on topic I hope we get hammered with snow. Let the skies open and dump upon us that lovely white gold.


JD i took you're advice. I've pre-treated all my driveways and lots with fluid film. I used all cans. See if it helps. I'll let you know on monday. wesport


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

nothing yet in Webster...


----------



## dmax08 (Aug 16, 2007)

Bring it ! we are ready just another winter in upstate NY.


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

they keep on down grading the estimates for us here in south west NH. It sounds like about 6" with a nice load of ice to follow. Funny how selfish I'm getting. Already 4 plowable/sandable events this year and I'm mad they say we're getting less than I initially thought. Last year I would have given anything to have a measly inch of ice pellets this time in December...


----------



## dmax08 (Aug 16, 2007)

14 inches and counting as of 7:15pm sunday 12/16 that on the south shore of lake ontario.. that not including the 8" we recieved wednesday


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Ended up with 14 inches.


----------



## shanta74 (Sep 10, 2007)

we got about 14 inches too i havnt seen this much snow in a couple of years.


----------

